# Interesting version of Stairway



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Interesting indeed! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

old Planty looked quite emotional about that...:doublesho

some other good bands/ tributes in that set of vids....:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Plant and Page in DJs and bow ties is a sight to behold.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Plant and Page TOGETHER is also something. ..


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Any idea what the occasion was? Not often you'd get 3 members together plus Bonham jr under the same roof.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

dcj said:


> Any idea what the occasion was? Not often you'd get 3 members together plus Bonham jr under the same roof.


It's an annual event hosted I believe by CBS TV called the Kennedy Center Honors.........awards given to various areas of the entertainment industry, the recipients of these awards don't perform or make a speech, just sit in the audience with the great and good wearing silly medals round their necks...very cheesy, typically American.


----------

